# What should I expect after having tube removed



## Julietot (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi

I'm 40 and was diagnosed with hydrosalpinx less than a month ago and am scheduled to have tube removed in a months time. Am a bit shocked and trying to focus on the op and will work on the fertility afterwards Can anyone tell me what to expect from op and the recovery period. Am starting a new job 6 days after op, am I being too optimistic?! 

Thanks 
Julie


----------



## cupcake (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi Julie

Below is my story about my nighmare Hydrosalphinx and how it can affect you if you DONT take action to eradicate it properly.... the most important thing is your health and you can have IVF without fallopian tubes.... I was so paranoid about losing them I ended up with more problems .....

My recovery for total tubal removal for was about 7-14 days.... I could have gone back to work within 7 but I am in a job where it can be physical and I wanted to be 100%. If your generally hardy with no other issues then the Dr usually advise 7 days.... There is a risk they have to do a opening across the top of your pubic area (like a cesarean) if they do this then recover will of course be longer as more muscle has been "opened".

Other more superficial things about a Laparoscopy are that the belly button recovery takes a few months (dont be too scared at how bad it looks at first, I was really shocked, but it does return back to normal... I promise!) Also the additional entry points for Laparoscopy surgery will usually be on the side to the bottom of your abdomen and will leave scarring "shadows",  mine took about a year to fade back to a point where I wasnt noticing them all the time.... I have had 3 Laps and the last one this autumn is still fading, the others previously I cant see anymore.... 

Anyway.... here's my nightmare hydro story... if your interested....

I had a Hydrosaphinx (fluid build up in damaged fallopian tube) which came and went all the time, the advice I had was that the fluid can drain into the Uterus and be potentially cytotoxic (basically toxic) to an embryo..... I declined tubal surgery and had many failed implantation attempts with Frozen embryos.... 

I chose to have the tube "clipped" instead of removed, and the Hydrosaphinx was drained, I had this done by Laparoscopy. 

Eventually (after a further hysteroscopy) ... I fell pregnant and had my little man..... Huuurrrah  

When he was about 6 months old, I was rushed into A&E with horrendous side (left) pain which was in my ovary area, I was vomiting with the pain it was so bad, the hospital did tests and xrays and pumped me full of morphine which didnt stop the pain!!! Eventually it subsided and they observed me and sent me home next day with no diagnosis...  

A few months later I went to Gyne for consultation, I had a specialist type of ultrasound scan which showed I had some kind of cyst at the back of my uterus.... 

A few months later i had another laparoscopy to remove said cyst,  I was advised I had the option of tubal removal if Gyne deemed necessary and I said only if clinically necessary, the Gyne consultant advised after the Lap that I just had Hydrosalphinx fluid building up where my tube was clipped previously and he had drained it off.... no other problems reported... So it wasnt a cyst....?

All sorted I thought....

But about 6 months later at a repeat attempt at IVF, I took the HSG injection to mature my eggs and overnight I had the same horrendous pains re-occuring, I was in agony. The next morning I had to go to clinic for egg recovery, I was given pain relief by the anesthetist but it didnt do anything at all, I was begging for morphine and my body was going into spasms, I was vomiting and on the verge of passing out....It was hell..... the clinic did my egg recovery (under sedation) and after I came round I was still in extreme pain.... no amount of pain relief worked and the clinic was private and they advised they had no access to morphine?  I was given a private prescription to manage potential symptoms of OHSS and sent home with the advice to go to A&E..... I just wanted to be home and safe, so I went home.... I was extremely ill for about 4 days.... eventually I was taken into A&E again.... but after xrays and tests I was just monitored overnight and sent home..... 

I got referred back to another Gyne consultant at the hospital  (top one this time) and she sent me for an MRI scan which showed a potential cyst!!! 

So I went back for another Laparoscopy to remove suspected Cyst but this time consented to tubal removal!! 

Surprise surprise it was not a Cyst..... 

It was actually my fallopian tube, it had become so infected it ballooned up to a width of 6cm and was full of infected puss ( the consultant told me all about it in graphic detail ... uuurrrggghhh) .... this infection had occurred apparently as a result of the fallopian tube being clipped, the fluid from the hydrosalphinx had nowhere to go and thus stayed put, got infected and as it swelled in the small space it twisted and contorted itself and my ovarys..... hence the horrendous pains.... 

So Julie.... and any other ladies who may read this in the future...... take from this what you will..... but if I had my time again.... I would have taken the damn tube out first time round....



Hugs and good luck .....

M
xx


----------



## nic5000 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi,

I'm 39, 40 in March. I had one tube removed a couple of weeks ago, a hydrosalpinx. Nothing like yours, cupcake! Mine was grade 2-3 apparently, but whipped out in readiness for IVF.

I'd say the worst thing is the bloated feeling that you can get from the gas from a laparoscopy. That hurt quite a bit at first and I couldn't eat so much. They may tell you that it will feel like you've done too many sit ups, which it probably will. That was gone after a couple of days though. (Wear something elasticated to come home in... ) Sleep when you feel like it and you should be fine within the week. I think I could've gone back to work but luckily it was Christmas so didn't have to. The 3 cuts healed immediately and didn't hurt. 

Best of luck with yours, Julie,
Nic x


----------



## Julietot (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi

You replied to my topic once, sorry to bug you it's just I'm now 2 days since I had tube removed and I feel terrible. I felt okay yesterday and went out, woke up this morning more swollen and I've started to bleed which no one else has mentioned. How long was it before you felt okay

Thanks


----------



## ajay (Oct 30, 2007)

hi julie
i had both my fallopian tubes removed due to hydrosapinx then went on to have my son - thanks to ivf.
i was told it would result in the best chances for treatment to work.
im going on tue to start getting ready for frozen embryo transfer.   
after initial surgery i was a bit uncomfortable for a few days but went back to work after a week. good luck in whatever you decide   x


----------

